# Budget bike.



## Ello (May 14, 2016)

I know big box store bikes are looked down apon. And as much as I wished I was in a better spot in my life I'm in a hard time currently.

In a few weeks I should be able to pull threw around 200$. Sadly I'm currently unemployed and looking to get a bike to lose some weight and try to become less depressed, I quit smoking about 2yr's ago and have gained about 80lb's in the process. I'm 6'1 and currently weigh 290lb's.

All tho it has been many yr's since I've worked on a bike but always wrenched on my own bikes when I used to ride from about 8yr's old to 17. Since then I have just over 15yr's of auto mechanic experience so I have no issues with wrenching on pretty much anything.

I'm looking for a starter bike and on craiglist here, it seems kinda dead in the bike side of things where 90% of people are looking for almost retail prices for used bikes.

Id prefer a mountain bike/hardtail after doing some research. a 27.5 or 29 seems to be what I should aim for from research. The terrain around here will most like be road/dirt road and some more or less woods riding.

It's pretty safe to assume all these bikes are crap and will need some work/upgrades on them over time. But what is the best to drop the 200$ or so on and at least start my bike process?

Mongoose Torment HD 29"
Mongoose Torment 29"
Mongoose Seek'r 27.5"
Mongoose Banish 2.0 29"
Schwinn High Timber 29"
SE Big Mountain 21 29"
Schwinn Ascension 29"
Genises GS29 29"
Huffy Warhawk 29'

There's also 1 bike's on cl not sure if will still be there by the time I get some funds, looks to be a 2015 Diamondback Serrento looks pretty clean asking 250$ maybe I could try to get it for 200$.

If someone with bike experience could take a look at these and help me single it down to 1-2 I would be very great full.

I expect which ever one I buy to tear it down make sure it's greased and properly set up.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Take a look at Performance Bike, or keep looking at craigslist. If you do go big box, just try them as best you can and get the one you like. Don't upgrade, unless it's a saddle. Not really worth it. There are a lot of places where you can get a 2 hundred dollar bike that is actually a good deal.

you could keep an eye on bicycle trader, too. But yes, the good deals go fast, so if you don't have the funds atm, you can just watch and see what might be there.

Local Bicycle Trader - Used Bicycles for Sale


----------



## The Gentleman (May 8, 2016)

It's definitely a tough decision . I recently bought a Trek Marlin 5 . It was 530 after taxes. I was going to do the same thing as you but when I was starting reading about frames snapping, wheels falling off and not being able to upgrade I knew I had to get something outside of the big box stores. I know falling is inevitable but I rather have it be user error as opposed to product failure.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

The big problem for you is that those bikes are made for someone a more average height ,the frames have short top tubes .You will have a hard time finding one that fits. Anther issues is that the wheels aren't build for someone your weight.You should look for any bike co ops, thrift stores ,yard sales ,Ebay or cycling clubs.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

As someone who started on a Walmart bike:

Their not for anything besides bike paths. Trails will tear them up quickly. If you have really smooth trails then it's doable.

I'm about as tall as you. Only manufacturer that does only make small frames (around 17") is Genesis. It's what I started on.

If you wrench yourself and go through the bike top to bottom, it can be made to work for a little while. I've seen Genesis 29" on my local trails as we have one that is smooth enough and kid was having a blast.

But expect things to not function well, don't be trying to bomb down decents, stay out of root beds and rock gardens and it'll be fine for a while. Obviously avoid jumps and drops as well. Chances you'll get hurt is pretty high if you try to ride any of that as parts will fail.

Personally the biggest issue I have against Walmart bikes is quality of the assembling. That's that causes the danger. If you take the time to do it right, it'll serve you for a little bit till your back on your feet and able to buy something better.


Nothing wrong with that diamondback. It's no different than the cheap entry, brand name bikes (like Trek Marlin etc) so no reason not to if it fits. You'll need a large or XL frame.


Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I think checking a bike co-op or second hand bike place might be a better idea as someone mentioned. Given that you are mechanical in nature, you might find some thing with a better parts...especially the frame and fork, that might need some TLC. You also might find that if you volunteer your mechanical knowledge, they might let you "work off" the price of a bike that might be out of your price range. Heck, a local bike shop might also do the same thing if you poke around a bit and get to know the owner.

When I was younger (back in the 70's) the LBS guy would give us stickers, and then eventually less expensive parts (tubes, seats, grips etc) for helping him with chores around the shop that he didn't want to do...putting tires on, re-gripping BMX bikes, oilin chains. Hell, he used to let me sharpen lawn mower blades (our LBS was also a hardware store)

One of the co-ops around here does that sometimes. A friend of mine got a great older school Trek hardtail form a co-op by helping them pick up and deliver bikes and parts in his down time.


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

I've seen others recommend this one as a decent budget friendly mtb -

Schwinn Rocket 2 Hardtail 27.5 Bike

It's $750 at PB and looks to be able to handle wooded trails unlike the big box store offerings.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

Maybe you could tell us where exactly your located. People on this forum are good at checking craigslist and helping people out..


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

You should visit your local bike shop and take test rides on a couple different models to get a feel for what you are looking for. From there, you can dial in on Craigslist to look for the used bikes.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

My local shop has some pretty cheap entry level bikes. They are not great, but name brand and assembled by a real bike mechanic, with a real warranty, supported by real bike enthusiasts. I would talk to your local shop, tell them your budget, and see what they can do or keep hunting Craigslist.


----------



## dereliecte (Feb 21, 2015)

Nashbar has a sale on their Nashbar AT1 29er bike today. Total cost with 25% off and shipping is $202. Exactly the price you are looking for! IMO this is the best $200 bike you'll get (much better than walmart) aside from a used one. However, you have to put it together yourself, but with YouTube it should be doable.

Nashbar AT1 29er Mountain Bike


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

If you plan on doing a lot of bike wrenching yourself, for the $100 price point, you can get a used big box bike, fix it up, and it'll work. Worst case, something comes loose or you bend something, then you replace it for cheap and keep on riding. You can also spend about $300 on a new bike from online that will work much better. Not as good as a true trail bike from a performance standpoint, but it won't fall apart on you like a big box bike.

Bike's require special tools, so although you have experience with mechanics, you'll still need to buy a couple specialty tools. For a wallyworld or beginnery mountain bike, you'll probably need crank arm puller, freehub wrench/socket, bottom bracket wrench/socket and cassette wrench/socket. Most other items should be available in a decent mechanics toolbox, to include the various lockring wrenches, skinny metric spanner wrenches, and a chain whip.

The Nashbar one above is OK, but it has rim brakes and a 7-speed hub. They work well on smooth trails when dry, but I'd go ahead and get something with disc brakes and an 8-speed or higher hub (stronger axle design). Various bikes off Nashbar, Jenson, Performance Bike, and Pricepoint websites.

29er Mountain Bikes Up to 60% Off - MTB - Motobecane 429HT


----------



## ElementalMember (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm only 5'6" 175#s so it's not a good comparison, but I got the Warhawk and have ridden it pretty hard for 500 miles on moderate & rocky trails. 
The rear derailleur broke at 305 miles ... it cost me $7.49 for another one ... adjusted it and keep on riding! 

The 3 things I did was add pedal toe clips and straps; pump Slime into the tubes; and (you wouldn't think it, but) bought a 400mm seat post by Origin8. 
The forks are flimsy, which causes disk rub ... but once they're adjusted, they function well. I only have issues when I remove the front wheel and re-insert ... but again, technically adjustable. 
I've ridden it with my eggbeaters and clipless shoes too, but those are really designated for my CX. 
I even ride super low pressure (10-11 psi) on those 29x3's and absolutely love it ;-)

A buddy of mine has a Motobecane and it's better than mine, but mine's been cheaper so far!

Good luck in deciding.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

You ADDED toe clips and straps for mtb???


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Rhodyman said:


> I've seen others recommend this one as a decent budget friendly mtb -
> 
> Schwinn Rocket 2 Hardtail 27.5 Bike
> 
> It's $750 at PB and looks to be able to handle wooded trails unlike the big box store offerings.


I got one of those (as I keep telling anyone who will listen) and it will handle trails pretty nicely. The fork comes with a spring that was maxed out at my 200lbs so ordering the heavy duty one would be a good idea if you want to get frisky.

Check the flea markets, pawn shops, yard sales and CL - that's where I usually go, but there seems to have a bit of a drought when I was shopping.


----------



## ElementalMember (Apr 20, 2016)

Ya, I've been riding with (cheap) clips for years [started back in the day on my old school '90 GT Karakoram K2]

Here's a shot of the Warhawk's rear derailleur demise (showing a pedal)


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

For what it is, the warhawk would be fun (if you didn't weight a lot). It's heavy and the performance isn't as good as the $1.5k Trek version, but it's not a $1.5k bike.

The bottom bracket and rear hub are probably the things that will give most heavy users problems (valid for all wallyworld bikes, but amplified when used on trails). If it uses a standard 135mm rear hub and a 68mm wide bottom bracket, cheap and easy to swap when they go out.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Not to be a complete buzzkill, but 300lbs on a Wal-Mart bike sounds like a recipe for product failure. When I was growing up, my parents usually got me Target, Toys 'R Us, Wal-Mart, etc type bikes. They only ever lasted maybe 8 months to a year before I completely destroyed them. (Granted I rode the hell out of them, and abused them in the woods jumping, and whatever else.) That was a scrawny kid riding it, not a larger adult. 

Honestly you are better off saving up a little bit more, and trying to score a better bike off Craigslist or whatever else. 

Hell, I just sold my wife's old Trek 1.1 (Entry level road bike) for $200. It was a 2010 model that MSRP'd for $699 when we got it. Great working shape, LBS cleaned it all up and replaced all the cables before the sale, etc. Solid bike. Sold like hot cakes, but hey, someone got a rock solid bike for $200.

Hold out for the right bike, don't settle for a piece of crap and get more depressed that you just wasted $200.


----------



## dunning3075 (May 23, 2016)

I have had pretty good luck on craigs list. It may just be my area but there are tons of Trek, GT and raleigh bikes for around a hundered bucks in pretty good shape. Both of my treks were bought off craigs list and look almost new


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

Definitely check in with local shops to see if they have used bikes, demos, etc. You may need to throw a tiny bit more at it but it'd be worth it over a Walmart bike.

Finding a used bike is tricky. My shop does used bikes, but our stock is always varied and not really consistent. For instance, I have nothing in my store right now that would fit you or your needs. Worth a call or a visit, though.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

As people have said, look on CL.
Check with the local bike clubs.
Check all the local bike shops.
Ask around. There are many of us out there that believe in bike Karma. i.e. if you do something good for someone where cycling is concerned, then at some point in the future, when you REALLY REALLY need help, something will happen to make ease the situation.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

so, where did the OP go? 

Ah, we got caught by a Walmart shill? The humanity.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

dereliecte said:


> Nashbar has a sale on their Nashbar AT1 29er bike today. Total cost with 25% off and shipping is $202. Exactly the price you are looking for! IMO this is the best $200 bike you'll get (much better than walmart) aside from a used one. However, you have to put it together yourself, but with YouTube it should be doable.
> 
> Nashbar AT1 29er Mountain Bike


I'd shoot for this one. Nashbar makes nice stuff, and today, it is 23% off. Nashbar has frequent sales. So...


----------



## Dawhoo (Mar 21, 2016)

I bought at $570 Cannondale bike as my starter bike and the rear derailer just shredded while pedaling along within 2 months of purchase. Is isn't just Walmart bikes that don't hold up.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Dawhoo said:


> I bought at $570 Cannondale bike as my starter bike and the rear derailer just shredded while pedaling along within 2 months of purchase. Is isn't just Walmart bikes that don't hold up.


You can't blame Cannondale for low end components on a low spec bike. They are probably similar spec as a Wal-Mart bike with a better quality frame.


----------



## Ello (May 14, 2016)

Gonna wait a few more days and maybe something better will pop up on cl/upping it up to 300$, haven't went to the local bike shop here yet. Should have the 300$ by Friday to spend.

Thoughts on a 2014 Raleigh Talus 29 300$? Supposedly only ridden once. Pics look clean.

https://www.rei.com/product/866353/raleigh-talus-29er-sport-bike-2014

Maybe another option could be ForgeSawback 7XX 27.5 271$

Forge Sawback 7XX Mountain - 27.5" Bike : Target


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The raleigh would be good. 22.5mm inside width rims, hydro brakes, 9-speed, suntour XCR fork (best of their budget forks).

For the target bike (or any bike in general), if it has 7-speeds (or multiple of 7), walk away. It's a cheaper hub design that won't last on trails.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

What are they payin' for blood these days? You could have 500 bucks fairly soon.


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

OP, lemme give you a piece of advice as someone who has been a champion of the budget bike market for quite a while. If you are serious about riding off road, it pays in the end run to buy a name brand bike like a specialized or trek or any of the other solid name brands over the walmart brand.

Now ill be the first one to tell you, don't listen to the bicycle elitist hype when they tell you that if you buy a bike from a department store that soon as you take it onto a trail its going to explode and impale you end from end. Because it won't, the risk of a bike snapping in half at a frame weld these days is no more or less dangerous then buying a used high end bike on craigslist that has been used and abused its entire life. I have had friends who have bought name brand bikes off CL only to have them begin cracking 6 months down the road but still have a department store bike thats going the distance. Another thing you have to ignore is the people who tell you that lower end components won't work for what you have planned. I rode for years off road trails with nothing but shimano tourney components, lowest of the low and they held up fine for many years. If you run your rear derailleur into a tree and snap it in half, you can't blame it on the component being crap, you blame yourself for breaking the part.

What I will tell you is, that what you will get by buying a bike of a better quality brand and spending 2-300 dollars more for the entry level specialized or trek or other, is longevity, and quality. The higher end components will last longer without needing to be replaced, they will be much more durable, the shifts will be smoother and quicker and it just leads to an overall better experience on the trail vs trying to milk a walmart bike along till it dies.

If your hard pressed for cash and just cannot afford to spend more then $150, by all means by the huffy warhawk, huffy has been around for a while, and it will work! But if you can swing it Specialized Hardrock V 650b for $440 or a Trek Marlin or 3500, brand new would be a much better investment.


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

Dawhoo said:


> I bought at $570 Cannondale bike as my starter bike and the rear derailer just shredded while pedaling along within 2 months of purchase. Is isn't just Walmart bikes that don't hold up.


Not sure how you "shred" a rear derailleur while just pedaling but you can't expect cannondale to not want to expand its market share to normal people. Trek has been doing it for years with sub-500 dollar bikes. Regardless of how the bikes are viewed by people on these forums, to 90% of the public a bike is a bike.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

There's more to the story of a derailleur failing in 2 months, even an entry one. Stick or something getting in, horrible shifting techniques etc. I've ridden entry Rds before without any issue. They don't shift as nice but they hold up just fine if you learn how to shift correctly and don't get unlucky and get a stick or something that tears it up.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crashtestdummee (Sep 14, 2015)

I think this Schwinn is the best deal out there for $329.00

Schwinn Rocket 2 Hardtail 27.5 Bike


----------



## Ello (May 14, 2016)

Looks like a good deal but sadly this week brought -money looking at the 27.5" Huffy Elite TR 745 Men's Bike 27.5" Huffy Elite TR 745 Men's Bike - Walmart.com.

Aluminum frame, decent componets/ya's it's a huffy...
CL is being lame still, can't see myself buying a 26" keeping a eye out tho.
Trying to lower the Raleigh Talus 29 but guy seems firm after sitting there for 2 months~. There's a giant atx 2014-15? atx but looks pretty beat up/street tires on it.

Pretty much gonna be road/dirt road some fire trails for awhile since I live fl so, kinda wanna just get active at this point. Atm 250$


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

not going to sugar coat this for you- that Huffy is a pile of junk and you will regret purchasing it. it does not have "decent" components, it has the cheapest components possible to function. you should be able to find lots of good bikes on the used market in that price range.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

OP, you're in Florida? What trails do you ride? 
One of my favorites down there is Boyette. That place is no joke. You bring a knife to a gunfight there and at best, you'll have a long walk. At worst, you'll get hurt. 
What area are you in? How tall are you?


----------



## Crashtestdummee (Sep 14, 2015)

How do you even know what frame size you are getting with Huffy?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

All those huffy POS bikes are something like s/m frame size. Basically 2 sizes to small for the OP.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Ello said:


> Looks like a good deal but sadly this week brought -money looking at the 27.5" Huffy Elite TR 745 Men's Bike 27.5" Huffy Elite TR 745 Men's Bike - Walmart.com.
> 
> Aluminum frame, decent componets/ya's it's a huffy...
> CL is being lame still, can't see myself buying a 26" keeping a eye out tho.
> ...


Money is precious. Don't waste it.

We didn't explain about Nashbar. They make quality bike stuff, have been in business a long time. Worth buying, IMO.

Both those bikes have been on sale for 25% off in the last couple of weeks. Hard to say when a sale like that will happen again, but they do often have reduced bikes. The choice is 219 or 250, right now, and if you wait a little bit of time, they will be even less. Seriously. If you have so little money to waste. Stay away from big-box.

Nashbar AT1 Mountain Bike

Nashbar AT1 29er Mountain Bike

They also have a nice model for 300. Read the reviews. Great bikes. I like the red one for 250, but the size 21" isn't available until October, and since you are 6'1", I assume that is what you would need. (I think? anyone? I'm only 5'7", so may be off).


----------



## Crashtestdummee (Sep 14, 2015)

You may want to watch this video and you will be able to see what you can expect from a Walmart bike.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> not going to sugar coat this for you- that Huffy is a pile of junk and you will regret purchasing it.


I will disagree with this, but only because of the price. For $190, it's acceptable for what it is. Not good by any means, but better than what a lot of people are trying to sell junk for on craigslist. It would definitely need proper tear down and reassembly though. Altus rear derailure, XCT fork, 8-speed in back (hopefully a freehub and not an 8-speed freewheel), removable chainrings. Comparable to other $300 online bikes or a $450 LBS bike. Still has that one-size fits all issue though, which isn't good for everybody. good if you're 5'10" though.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

watts888 said:


> I will disagree with this, but only because of the price. For $190, it's acceptable for what it is. Not good by any means, but better than what a lot of people are trying to sell junk for on craigslist. It would definitely need proper tear down and reassembly though. Altus rear derailure, XCT fork, 8-speed in back (hopefully a freehub and not an 8-speed freewheel), removable chainrings. Comparable to other $300 online bikes or a $450 LBS bike. Still has that one-size fits all issue though, which isn't good for everybody. good if you're 5'10" though.


OP is 6'1". I didn't see where it said which derailleur it was...?

The drivetrain package is important, but the wheels, frameset, and tires even more, so. Just wouldn't trust Huffy over Nashbar. I'd want to see the details of each build were I to go by that.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Muirenn said:


> OP is 6'1". I didn't see where it said which derailleur it was...?


had to zoom in on the picture. I have an old altus derialure on a cheap junk bike, so I could somewhat recognize it (minus the scratches). Unfortunately, any under $300 bike will have low end tires and wheels, nashbar included. The nashbar bikes linked to above are 7-speed with rim brakes. Hate to say, I'd rather have the huffy.

At 6'1", definitely want some saddle time to see if it works. It might though. I started out on a 26" schwinn from target, and I'm 6'5". It was definitely too small, but it got me riding again and I learned how to wrench on it. And I sold it on craigslist for 90% of what I paid for it.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

watts888 said:


> had to zoom in on the picture. I have an old altus derialure on a cheap junk bike, so I could somewhat recognize it (minus the scratches). Unfortunately, any under $300 bike will have low end tires and wheels, nashbar included. The nashbar bikes linked to above are 7-speed with rim brakes. Hate to say, I'd rather have the huffy.
> 
> At 6'1", definitely want some saddle time to see if it works. It might though. I started out on a 26" schwinn from target, and I'm 6'5". It was definitely too small, but it got me riding again and I learned how to wrench on it. And I sold it on craigslist for 90% of what I paid for it.


At 5'7", the department store bikes fit me perfectly.


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

Ello said:


> Gonna wait a few more days and maybe something better will pop up on cl/upping it up to 300$, haven't went to the local bike shop here yet. Should have the 300$ by Friday to spend.
> 
> Thoughts on a 2014 Raleigh Talus 29 300$? Supposedly only ridden once. Pics look clean.
> 
> ...


The Raleigh would be my choice - decent fork and seems to be in great shape. Save $50 more and don't have any regrets..


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

A thought, I have a fully rigid single-speed, live near Savannah, GA. Perfect area for a single-speed. I get a lot of exercise and conditioning on that bike. Might be worth considering, and perhaps you could find a nice used one. 

Also, If we knew which area in Florida you use for Craigslist, you would probably have a lot of suggestions from the people on this forum.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Muirenn said:


> Also, If we knew which area in Florida you use for Craigslist, you would probably have a lot of suggestions from the people on this forum.


Exactly why I asked earlier.


----------



## Ello (May 14, 2016)

Ya, the raleigh guy wont budge on price and it's pretty far away. Thing is I currently ride nothing so to a extent something has to be better then nothing. Considering I haven't rode a bike in about 15yr's, even then I always rode bmx outside of a friends bb mountain bike here and there. So going for the perfect fit bike probably wont be a big notice. Not looking to go crazy trial riding anytime soon, no jumps/drop offs lol. More of something to get more active/outside more. The huffy just seems to have more bang for the buck vs say the at1 29er or anything new under 300$. CL has some decent bikes but they seem to fall into 3 choices, 26" // bike's with xxs frames // overpriced. Browsing daily for about a month seen 2 good deals, 1 sold on same day and the raleigh.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Save more money then. Obviously your budget is not realistic if you want to buy something that is NOT junk. Stop whining and get a better job, a second job, sell some stuff, or donate plasma. Remember that other expenses will pop up after your buy the bike: hydration, helmet, glasses, gloves, maybe clothing, tools, spare/ replacement parts. If 200 is you limit, you're only going to be able to ride the bike as long as it takes to blow a tube, break a spoke, bend a pedal, etc.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Ello said:


> Ya, the raleigh guy wont budge on price and it's pretty far away. Thing is I currently ride nothing so to a extent something has to be better then nothing. Considering I haven't rode a bike in about 15yr's, even then I always rode bmx outside of a friends bb mountain bike here and there. So going for the perfect fit bike probably wont be a big notice. Not looking to go crazy trial riding anytime soon, no jumps/drop offs lol. More of something to get more active/outside more. The huffy just seems to have more bang for the buck vs say the at1 29er or anything new under 300$. CL has some decent bikes but they seem to fall into 3 choices, 26" // bike's with xxs frames // overpriced. Browsing daily for about a month seen 2 good deals, 1 sold on same day and the raleigh.


Too bad you are not closer to me (well, you might be close, don't know). I have a Trek 7200 hybrid I've meant to sell for awhile. It's too big for me. 20". 700c wheels. Never rode it much.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

mack_turtle said:


> Save more money then. Obviously your budget is not realistic if you want to buy something that is NOT junk. Stop whining and get a better job, a second job, sell some stuff, or donate plasma. Remember that other expenses will pop up after your buy the bike: hydration, helmet, glasses, gloves, maybe clothing, tools, spare/ replacement parts. If 200 is you limit, you're only going to be able to ride the bike as long as it takes to blow a tube, break a spoke, bend a pedal, etc.


Not mention the complete lack of assembly competence in the Huffy that he bought and will now need to take to a bike shop and spend more to make it safe to ride.


----------



## KeithNorCal (Jun 7, 2016)

Sorry to hear your situation only allows for $200 for a bike. I've been there and that's no fun. If that's the extent of your budget, buy a used bike from a reputable local bike shop (LBS). Any LBS worth their salt tunes the used bikes they sell and, even more importantly, inspects them carefully. Buying from a private party isn't recommended because a cracked frame can be hard to detect unless you know what you're looking for. If you can stretch your budget a little, check out Cheap Bikes to help you find a good bike cheap. Good luck and happy trails!


----------



## Ello (May 14, 2016)

To update, maybe not a great idea since flaming etc. All tho watts888 was nice about it(thank you btw). After looking for 3months at cl and lbs's I went with the huffy 745. It seems like a great deal.. really. As a auto mechanic/ wielder. The frame seems top notch about as good if not better then the 400-700$ lbs/big name frames. It also gave me extra money for things like a few seats, a pump, multi tool, patch kit, water bottles, roadside pump, pedals, front derailleur, chain.

Cons: 
Steel handle bars/steam.
Front derailleur.
Seat.
Pedals.
Meh no name crank.
-----------------------
None replacement others:
Brake rotors adjustments.
Brake caliper adjustments.
Front/rear derailleur adjustments.
Tear down/grease.

I've replaced/in process on order 4/6 items listed and It's been a great bike for what I was looking for. Have I spent many hours tearing down/lubing/tuning parts? Yes. But as a mechanic that's been half the fun! 

Like I posted I wasn't looking to go crazy trail riding/jumps/drops etc. I was looking to more get back into bike riding. Has it worked yes!


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that. What saddle did you have in mind?


----------



## Ello (May 14, 2016)

Muirenn said:


> Nothing wrong with that. What saddle did you have in mind?


I tried the Selle SMK mens and Womens(Ya I have wide sit bones), and also the Selle Royal Respiro Moderate(womens). Before I settled on the Bell comfort 810. Is it the best seat? No. but It got me to ride from 2-3 blocks to 5-10miles.

The stock seat I'd say.. cut a 2x4 inhalf make the back half flat and the front half vertical. I could not ride more then 2 blocks without major uh mid/front part pain like major.. Inb4 "Bell" like"huffy" junk etc. But it works for me It could be softer, but for someone who hasn't rode a bike in um 17 yr's or so it's good.


----------



## KeithNorCal (Jun 7, 2016)

As others have said, I'd try to scrape together a little more cash. At 6' 1" you can certainly consider either 27.5 or a 29er. Check out some of the recommended hardtails at Cheap Bikes. I've heard good things about the GHOST bikes, so maybe the GHOST Kato 2. Happy trails!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

FYI, recall on the bike because of the QR lever. Common for all disc brake bikes, but if you get a better quality QR lever, not a bad thing.
Huffy Recalls Bicycles with Front Disc Brakes to Replace Quick Release Lever Due to Crash Hazard | CPSC.gov


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ello said:


> Have I spent many hours tearing down/lubing/tuning parts? Yes. But as a mechanic that's been half the fun!


Working on your own bike is fun, will prepare you for trailside issues (which all bikes/riders eventually have), and you learn what's important for your next bike (always think about what you want for your next bike).

For the "extra stuff"
Crankbros 19 (or 21) multi-tool (or similar). One of the best multi-tools I've seen that has just about everything you'd need to disassemble/reassemble a bike. Can't remove the bottombracket, cassette, or regrease the hubs. Other than that, it's pretty good.

IMO, camelback makes a great water bottle. One of the better designed nozzles I've seen.

What parts have you bought for it yet? did you get a tool kit with the bike specific tools?


----------



## Ello (May 14, 2016)

watts888 said:


> Working on your own bike is fun, will prepare you for trailside issues (which all bikes/riders eventually have), and you learn what's important for your next bike (always think about what you want for your next bike).
> 
> For the "extra stuff"
> Crankbros 19 (or 21) multi-tool (or similar). One of the best multi-tools I've seen that has just about everything you'd need to disassemble/reassemble a bike. Can't remove the bottombracket, cassette, or regrease the hubs. Other than that, it's pretty good.
> ...


Birzman E-Version 15 Function Mini Tool.
Bell 700 Air Attack Pump.
AiraceUSA Bike White Telescope Mini Pump.
Park Tool VP-1 Bicycle Tube Repair Patch Kit.
Pedro's Bicycle Tire Levers.
Park Tool Synthetic Blend Chain Lube.
Seat: Bell Sports Comfort 810(Current).
Shimano Altus M310 Front Derailleur.(Tourney one provided was not perfectly adjustable no matter what, just went atlus since shifters /rear are also altus).
KMC X8.93 Chain.
Geediar CNC Aluminum Alloy Mountain Bike Pedals.(Stock where plastic)
Cheap 10$ frame bag, for tools/patch kit etc.
Cheap ~9$ water bottle/holder. Once my stamina increases/longer rides I'll pick up a hydration pack.

The front QR if the fixed recall version indicated by the green sticker.

I'll replace the crank/bb with a low level shimano like a m361. In the next few weeks or so depending. Also a big maybe on a new handlebars/steam there not bad but steel vs aluminum.

The bike only see's pavement/gravel/dirt roads/flat wood trails/fire roads, so It don't really need the best parts and not looking to do jumps/drops at 280lb's. Once I drop 80~100lb's I'll look into a more serious bike.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Ello said:


> Birzman E-Version 15 Function Mini Tool.
> Bell 700 Air Attack Pump.
> AiraceUSA Bike White Telescope Mini Pump.
> Park Tool VP-1 Bicycle Tube Repair Patch Kit.
> ...


For your next bike, you should probably just buy a frameset, and choose all th pars yourself and build it. Suppose it depends, though. If a complete build of the bike you want is a better price, the maybe not. 

Glad you are happy with your new bike.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Omg someone mentioned that insanely stupid recall

There was NOTHING WRONG WITH THE QUICK RELEASE SCEWERS, it's the dumb ass people that don't close them properly. They always function just like their supposed to but a couple idiots didn't latch them closed and got hurt when the lever flopped over into the rotors.

Your bike should work fine for what your doing. But dont let your weight keep you away from better bikes, more riding options. I weighed a lot more than you when I started riding again, only weigh a few lbs less than you now and I ride what my skills and confidence let me, I dont let my weight have any control over what bike I ride (I just dont buy light weight XC or carbon fiber framed bikes) or where I ride.

You'll loose weight and not even know it just by enjoying the ride more than anything else.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

tigris99 said:


> Omg someone mentioned that insanely stupid recall
> 
> There was NOTHING WRONG WITH THE QUICK RELEASE SCEWERS, it's the dumb ass people that don't close them properly. They always function just like their supposed to but a couple idiots didn't latch them closed and got hurt when the lever flopped over into the rotors.


Agree, but if it qualifies, it's a way to get a free replacement skewer that's hopefully made a little better than the stock one. You can't deny that stock huffy QR levers wear out and stop working properly in time, especially under heavy load.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ride what you have and have fun. Save up and buy a better one later if you really get into if. :thumbsup:


----------

